# Storing stickbug eggs over winter



## Mystymantis (Nov 1, 2020)

My native stickbugs have starting laying eggs and I was wondering how can I store the eggs so they hatch in the spring? would putting them in the refrigerator similar to how you store mantis ootheca work? And then take them out sometime in the spring? I don't want them to hatch too early.  Does anyone know how long it takes for stickbug eggs to hatch once they are in the right temperatures? I know under some conditions their eggs can take up to 2 years to hatch.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 16, 2020)

Diapheromera require a diapause, I believe you can just keep them in the fridge or leave them on moist paper towel outside


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 17, 2020)

They don't seem to require a diapause in my experience at least. They just need the right conditions to hatch. Which I know could be from a few months up to two years for them to hatch. I know this because in my colony that I have been keeping going for a little while now the eggs have hatched in early winter (December and January) by keeping them at room temperatures around 65-70 degrees. I did not intend for them to hatch in such cold weather but my mistake!  Which is why I want to store them so they won't hatch so early this year.

Thanks for the advice I put them in the fridge.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Nov 23, 2020)

Huh, I was told that diapheromera require a diapause


----------



## BensBeasts (Feb 14, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> They don't seem to require a diapause in my experience at least. They just need the right conditions to hatch. Which I know could be from a few months up to two years for them to hatch. I know this because in my colony that I have been keeping going for a little while now the eggs have hatched in early winter (December and January) by keeping them at room temperatures around 65-70 degrees. I did not intend for them to hatch in such cold weather but my mistake!  Which is why I want to store them so they won't hatch so early this year.
> 
> Thanks for the advice I put them in the fridge.


This sp doesn’t require a diapause but I recommend it because, It helps them develop properly, makes them hardier, and food plants are hard to come by. 
 

I use my basement for the eggs and you can us you fridge too, but I recommend if you have a basement use it.


----------

